# An awesome engagement session with a really creative couple!



## TheoGraphics (Aug 2, 2012)

I recently shot this engagement set at Hermann Park here in Houston. We waited until it cooled off a bit to shoot, and it really paid off with the nice light. The couple was super relaxed and brought along some great ideas for shooting, which made it a really fun time. You can see the rest of this set as well as others on my blog:


Theo Civitello - Houston Wedding Photographer - {PAGE_NAME}


CC is always welcomed!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 2, 2012)

Great work as always Theo.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 2, 2012)

Great set, Theo.

Your piéce de resistance is definitely your last shot. Brilliant.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2012)

terrific


----------



## haleypapa (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh wow....these are gr8. I own a mk11 5d and my images aren't so crisp and sharp...how do you get images of that quality? Is it all in the lens or is it editing as well ?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 2, 2012)

Really good set.


----------



## paigew (Aug 2, 2012)

very nice! they will love these.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Aug 2, 2012)

theo these are really great! I love how to tell a story with the session! The only image I have a critique for is the 4th from the bottom. I realize that you were trying to capture them watching the sunset but the lighting on them just feels a bit flat compared with the rest. Maybe a touch of off camera flash to bring them out would be helpful. Other than that, fantastic set!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Aug 3, 2012)

haleypapa said:


> Oh wow....these are gr8. I own a mk11 5d and my images aren't so crisp and sharp...how do you get images of that quality? Is it all in the lens or is it editing as well ?



thank you! the 5d mark II is more is more than capable of images like this. a lot of it is in the processing too, along with my trusty 85mm 1.8!



skiboarder72 said:


> theo these are really great! I love how to tell a story with the session! The only image I have a critique for is the 4th from the bottom. I realize that you were trying to capture them watching the sunset but the lighting on them just feels a bit flat compared with the rest. Maybe a touch of off camera flash to bring them out would be helpful. Other than that, fantastic set!



thanks for your CC! i agree that a little pop of flash could help to bring out some more definition in the couple to make them the center of the composition. i'll have to remember that for next time, thanks!


----------



## haleypapa (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I do own a 85mm 1.8 as well. May I pm you some specific questions?


----------



## TheoGraphics (Aug 3, 2012)

haleypapa said:


> Thanks for your reply. I do own a 85mm 1.8 as well. May I pm you some specific questions?



Absolutely! Shoot.


----------



## ListerPhotographic (Aug 6, 2012)

Stunning shots, absolutely stunning. Well done!


----------



## PrestonS (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice as always. My only critique would be the girl in a different outfit putting the save the date collar on the dog. Not sure if she is the same girl or what. Lighting and processing are great as always.


----------



## Raian-san (Aug 10, 2012)

Really good set. Love the last picture. 85mm 1.8 is a nice lens, an amazing bargain for the quality of the lens.


----------



## jaxx419 (Aug 11, 2012)

These are great!!!!!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks jackie!


----------



## arkipix1001 (Aug 16, 2012)

you've got some great shot...


----------

